# Underbelly Lining Dropped Due To Water



## Dano

The belly liner dropped out of a couple of screws that hold it up. The underbelly was full of water. We did have the side slide out for a week or two dry camping at home. The boy also forgot to turn off the hose when he was filling the fresh water tank. We had 2.5 inchs of rain in an hour the other day. IS it possible for the water on the roof of the side slide to leak down into the under belly? Or is this an issue of the fresh water tank being over-filled and running into the under belly? It will be a few days before I can pull it into the shop and drop the rest of the liner and nose around. The water is clean. May bring home a test strip and see if it is treated water or rain water. I guess some big fender washer and some pipe strapping will re-mount the liner.

Thank You in advance. Long time lurker here. Actually bought the outbacker from viewing info here. Went to the dealer found an outabcker and then went to the library and found the site reead for a few hours then went back and boguht the unit. No issues until now.


----------



## PDX_Doug

First off Dano... Welcome to Outbackers!









You've come to the right place for all things Outback. That said, your problem has me puzzled. First off, it's difficult to over fill the tank, as any excessive water is just going to pour out the fill spout. I guess if you had that spout absolutely plugged by the hose you could pressurize the tank, but that would be tough to do.

As for rainwater getting in there, that is even less probable - and a lot scarier! For that to happen, you would have to have water coming down the inside of the walls and that would not be good. I think it would also be obvious as you would find a lot of water inside the trailer.

It sounds to me like you have had a fitting fail somewhere inside there, or a hose burst. We blew the QuickieFlush hose off the fitting at the gray water tank one time and ended up with a belly pan full of water, but that was VERY obvious at the time. The good news is the water is clean, which makes any required repair much more pleasant.

A blown out fitting could be the result of overfilling and pressurizing the tank, but again I just see that as really difficult to do.


----------



## Nathan

First of all WELCOME!!!

Now to the problem
I'm betting it's related to the fresh water overfill. Is the OB new this year? Was this the first time it was overfilled? More importantly, can you replicate it by re-filling the tank? All things to consider. As for re-attaching the belley, yes fender washers, or a strip of metal strapping would be fine to reattach if it pulled outh through the screws.


----------



## ED_RN

Had a similar issue. After filling the fresh tank when I dropped the front of the TT water would run out where the sewer drains come through the underbelly. Dealer found the water fill connection was loose at the tank.


----------



## Northern Wind

Welcome to the site! Okay now to your problem,I'm guessing also it has something to do with the overflow pipe, if it came off it could easily fill the underbelly, I would also look at adding rain gutter extensions, if the trailer is parked on a angle and the rain water is running down the side it could possibly run onto the under pan around the wheels etc.
Good luck,
Steve


----------



## Ghosty

NO to the rain water ...

Yes to the over fill...

Water connections on trailers are notorious for coming loose ... in fact i guarantee you that 50% of everyone reading this can go to their Outback and find a loose fitting...

Your loose fitting was exacerbated by 45psi of water being pushed into a container that was trying to push it back out through a 20psi outlet .... plus you may also simply have a loose hose on your fresh water line that connects to the actual freshg water tank that is dripping into the underbelly...

anyway .. drop the bottom and tighten the fixings ... should take care of your problem...


----------



## Dano

Thank You to all who have replied. Sorry I don't have the exact model and other info. I do know it is white and the beer is in the blue cooler.

I will get it into my shop and drop some more liner and look for leaks. Also I think it would be a good time to secure some of the wiring better.

Also I ahve 70 Lbs of water pressure so I bet the kid may have blown any loose hose off. The pump does not come on, so probably on the over-fill tube or breather.

I will psot back when I get her tore apart.


----------



## Northern Wind

Dano said:


> Thank You to all who have replied. Sorry I don't have the exact model and other info. I do know it is white and the beer is in the blue cooler.
> 
> I will get it into my shop and drop some more liner and look for leaks. Also I think it would be a good time to secure some of the wiring better.
> 
> Also I ahve 70 Lbs of water pressure so I bet the kid may have blown any loose hose off. The pump does not come on, so probably on the over-fill tube or breather.
> 
> I will psot back when I get her tore apart.


Ok, 70 lbs water pressure, that's the problem there! the fittings on the trailer are designed for 35 lbs max, we keep a pressure valve on the trailer so we can never over pressure the system, did that once and spent a whole day putting it back together.

Steve


----------



## Dano

We do use a presure reducer if we hook directly to the trailer. This was the fresh water tank and the boy just stuck the hose in the fresh water opening. He figured it would run over when full and it did. I tested the water last ngiht and it is not rain water. Had chlorine in it so it came from the Rural water system. Oh well I will fix it when I get back from fishing.


----------



## thefulminator

You might want to poke a small hole with a nail or something similar at the low point of the underbelly. At least that way you will be able to tell if there is water down there without having the entire lining fill up and pull off the TT.


----------



## sleecjr

thefulminator said:


> You might want to poke a small hole with a nail or something similar at the low point of the underbelly. At least that way you will be able to tell if there is water down there without having the entire lining fill up and pull off the TY.


Be very careful doing this as the tanks sit very close.


----------



## Rob_G

sleecjr said:


> You might want to poke a small hole with a nail or something similar at the low point of the underbelly. At least that way you will be able to tell if there is water down there without having the entire lining fill up and pull off the TY.


Be very careful doing this as the tanks sit very close.
[/quote]
Those tanks are 1/4" thick. I doubt they'll be punctured, but be cautious nonetheless. After dropping underbelly to install my Quickie Flush, I'd be more worried about hitting a wire or a water hose as those are just strung about all willy nilly in there. There's no rhyme or reason to it.


----------



## SouthLa26RS

thefulminator said:


> You might want to poke a small hole with a nail or something similar at the low point of the underbelly. At least that way you will be able to tell if there is water down there without having the entire lining fill up and pull off the TT.


Down South we typically have a high percentage of humidity. The underbelly does form condensation on the inside. I poked a hole with an ice pick in the lowest section of underbelly, both front and back of the axles. This will not only let the condensation drain but will also let me know if I have a leak.


----------



## mike

on our nine week trip this summer, we had water leaking from the underbelly when connected to water line. Due to us being on the road, we stopped at a camping world. They dropped the underbelly and related that most of my water connections were loose. They tightened them up and 129$ later we were back on the road. Good luck.


----------



## Dano

Just thought I would follow up with what I found.

This winter I dropped part of the belly liner. Could not see anything wrong. Did not want to put water to it. Fianly pulled the camper out a couple of weeks ago. De-winterized and added some water to fresh tank. No leak. Used the camper around the ranch. No leak. Grabbed same 12 year old boy will filled the fresh tank last year. He filled it up and we found the hose from the fill connection to the tank was split on top of the hose. WHen the tank is full it burps back out the leaking hose. Will need to cut off about 4 inchs of the hose and re-attach to the tank. THe hose is pretty crappy, may just find soemthing to replace the hose.

Thank You To All Who Helped.


----------



## gzaleski

It's good you finally found the problem.


----------

